# my boat revised



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

my revised pics.


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

more


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

more


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Looks great! I am officially jealous. I love the cooler with the grab bar setup!


----------



## pescador72 (Aug 6, 2008)

awesome skiff


----------



## gnuraider (Nov 4, 2008)

yeah - that is a pretty sweet setup you have. I'm with RK...love that cooler/grabbar/seat setup...now that's what I call doing "more with less"...

Nice work!

Dave


----------



## kdhs10 (Jun 16, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## Woodie (Jun 20, 2008)

I want one.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

That's one of the most pimped out J's I've ever seen. Whats the info on the poling platform? I'd like one for my DLX.


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

I built it at my buddy shop just bending alum. tubing and 
tigging it up the platform is a old mold he had for a large casting  platform we laid it up with gelcoat and glass and trimmed it out.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

That has to be the nicest Carolina Skiff I have ever seen.


----------



## bruno36 (Feb 15, 2009)

where you get that grab bar from if i may ask?


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

BUILT THE GRAB BAR ALSO A LITTLE ALUM A BENDER AND TIG IT UP THEN HAD IT POWDERCOATED.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Looks great! Like the black n white thru out...


----------



## Yank (Sep 10, 2009)

IS, how did you get the grab bar / cooler rest to attach to the deck of the j?? Hope you dont mind if I use your idea! ;D

also, is that a standard rear deck or is it costomized too?


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

no doubt that boat is rigged for some serious inshore fishing, all done up tastefully and very clean too  congrats [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

How's that Seadek work as a seat in the rear?


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey Ted, boat looks great. Plenty fishable. Didn't know you were that talented with AL...!

-T


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

You should see this boat in person. The pictures don't do it justice. Has to be one of the cleanest/function/just plain nice setups I have seen.

I need to give Ted a call soon...haven't talked to him in a while. Hope all it well, man!!


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

It's for sale posting on the for sale section 
for 7500.00cash .


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> It's for sale posting on the for sale section
> for 7500.00cash .



$7000.00


----------



## INSHORE_SLAM1 (Jul 1, 2009)

> > It's for sale posting on the for sale section
> > for 7500.00cash .
> 
> 
> ...


 ///////$6400///////////


----------

